
Scala 2.12 Release Notes - yeasayer
http://get-scala.org/2.12
======
simono
I'm the main author of this page (I took the "official" release notes and
rewrote/extended them massively).

Feel free to ask questions!

(Please note that 2.12 hasn't been released yet.)

~~~
dragosiulian
The official release is not yet announced, neither on scala-lang.org nor on
the scala-announce mailing list. Your move seems overly aggressive. Why would
you publish them _before_ the maintainers?

~~~
simono
I haven't announced anything and I haven't submitted this link to HN. I just
added a comment to let people know that I might read and try to answer
questions if they have any.

This submission's title at least reads "release notes" and not "2.12 released"
like the submission yesterday, when people found the artifacts on Maven.

